# I use this same machine



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"I was just trying to add a comment to a prior review but it required a picture."
What site was that on ?
"I picked a picture that really has nothing to do with this comment. But, there it is!"
Are you trying to say that you did or didn't use the sander on your too small to see project picture ?
How about a pic of the tool itself , or a close up of a project that you used it on ?


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

Well I thought my comment followed a review by "redryder" concerning the Grizzly G8749 sander which he included a picture of the machine. Therefore it wouldn't be necessary for me to also include a photo? I use the G8749 sander on practically everything I make. It's a great machine!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Not to worry "kajunkraft". A little more time cruizin' around this web site and you will have it down…............


----------

